# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Noviembre'10: Juan Tamariz

## Ritxi

*Biografía*



Juan Tamariz nació en Madrid, el 18 de octubre de 1942. Y pronto se trasladó a Madrid. Conoció la magia a la edad de cuatro años, cuando sus padres, Consuelo y Julio, lo llevaron a un teatro a ver a un mago, y desde ese momento decidió iniciar su aprendizaje mágico. Sus padres le regalaban cajas de magia el día de Reyes, y de ese modo Juan daba sus primeros pasos en el arte. Además, el niño asistía siempre que podía al circo a observar a los magos, y los espectáculos mágicos del mago Marlow en el colegio de sus hermanos mayores, y contemplaba la magia embelesado.
Tan pronto como tuvo el nivel suficiente de magia aprendida empíricamente, pidió prestado lo que serían sus primeros libros de magia. Empezó además a presentar espectáculos ante públicos cada vez más numerosos, y a prepararse para ingresar en la Sociedad Española de Ilusionismo (SEI). Se presentó en la SEI a la edad de 16 años, pero no fue aceptado porque no tenía la edad mínima de 20. Juan, sin embargo, volvió a presentarse cuando tenía 18 años y solicitó el examen de ingreso. Luego de asombrar a los examinadores, que de inmediato notaron el indiscutible talento del muchacho, ingresó en la sociedad sin que le fuera exigido cumplir el requisito mínimo de edad.[
Una fuente indica que Tamariz volvería a presentarse a la edad de 19 años. Otra, por su parte, indica que Tamariz mentiría acerca de su edad cuando se presentó por segunda vez.




Estando en la SEI, Tamariz conoció a Juan Antón, con quien formó el número de "Los mancos", un acto en el que ambos actuaban usando solamente una mano. También allí conoció a su maestro, Arturo de Ascanio, y a otros. También empezó a actuar como payaso y titiritero, prácticas que le darían aún más desenvoltura en el arte de la comedia.
Académicamente, Juan Tamariz estudió Ciencias Físicas hasta cuarto curso, pero no terminó la carrera porque su verdadero interés estaba en el cine. Ingresó a estudiar en la Escuela de Cine, donde conoció a José Luis García Sánchez y a Miguel Hermoso. Tamariz, sin embargo, no llegó a graduarse como director, pues la escuela fue cerrada en 1970 por el gobierno de la época, debido a la cantidad de huelgas que se hacían en ella. Luego del cierre, fundó junto con otros compañeros la Escuela Mágica de Madrid.

En 1973 Tamariz dio su salto definitivo hacia la gloria, cuando ganó con honores el _Premio Mundial de Cartomagia_ en el Congreso Mundial de Magia, celebrado en Francia.El número que presentó, conocido como "El número de París", es una asombrosa mezcla de cartomagia y numismagia, que incluye transformaciones, desapariciones y apariciones, todo presentado con mucho humor mientras Tamariz toca música con una armónica. Arturo de Ascanio afirmó que ese efecto era lo más grande en magia que había visto en su vida. El legendario mago Dai Vernon aseguraba, refiriéndose a Tamariz, que en más de ochenta años que llevaba de vida mágica, nadie lo había engañado tal y como él lo hizo.
Juan Tamariz tiene cuatro hijos: Mónica, es Doctora en lingüística, trabaja en la universidad de Edimburgo; Ana, que tiene su propia escuela de magia en Madrid; Alicia, que estudia música y Juan Diego;Actualmente realiza numerosas presentaciones alrededor del mundo, especialmente en España, y aparece en diversos programas y eventos televisivos sobre magia.

Mientras estudiaba cine, Tamariz dirigió dos cortometrajes: Muerte S.A.(1967) y El espíritu (1969), siendo además el guionista de este último.
A lo largo de su carrera, Tamariz ha aparecido en una enorme cantidad de programas de televisión, tanto dentro como fuera de España. Su debut ante las cámaras se produjo en el año 1961; años más tarde apareció con asiduidad en Buenas Tardes (1972), el programa que presentaba Raúl Matas. En 1976 presentó, junto a Julio Carabias, un espacio dedicado al mundo de la prestidigitación: Tiempo de Magia. Ese mismo año puso a prueba sus dotes de actor interpretando a _Don Estrecho_, uno de los _Tacañones_ del concurso Un, dos, tres... responda otra vez. Abandonó el programa tras actuar en 53 episodios, en febrero de 1977, y se incorporó al espacio infantil El Recreo, donde deslumbraba a los más pequeños con sus trucos de magia. En años sucesivos continuó apareciendo en el famoso Un, dos, tres, esta vez en su condición de mago. También condujo sus propios espacios de magia en distintas cadenas: Por arte de magia (1981-1982) y Magia Potagia, junto a Pepe Carroll, ambos en TVE, y Chantatachan (1992) en Telemadrid, acompañado de Olvido Gara. Adicionalmente, ha sido entrevistado por reconocidos presentadores, como Andreu Buenafuente (Antena 3) y Jesús Quintero (El loco de la colina, TVE1). Ha aparecido en _Carta Blanca_ (TVE2) en 2006, con su propio programa.
Combina giras de conferencias para los magos de Europa y América, con charlas culturales sobre historia de la magia para públicos profanos en magia y con sus actuaciones en vivo y en televisión en cadenas como la NBC (EE. UU.), NHK (Japón), JTV (Inglaterra), TF1 (Francia) y RTP (Portugal), así como series de programas para Caracol TV y RCN (ambos de Colombia), y Canal 13 (Chile).

*Aportes al mundo de la magia*

Los aportes de Tamariz a la magia tienen un valor incalculable. Es el creador de una gran cantidad de juegos y rutinas, además de técnicas y pases mágicos. Es también el creador de una ordenación mnemónica de la baraja propia. Sin olvidarnos de uno de los mejores libros sobre magia, Los cinco puntos magicos.





*Teoría de la psicología del espectador*

Juan Tamariz ha desarrollado gran cantidad de teoría psicológica para sus sesiones a lo largo de su carrera, y ha realizado varias publicaciones de dicha teoría, además de dictar conferencias a comunidades mágicas en distintos países. El objetivo de esta teoría es ser captar o desviar la atención del espectador a voluntad del mago, con el fin de añadir espectacularidad a cualquier juego de magia. Según Tamariz, para que un juego mágico esté completo y perfecto, es necesario conocer la opinión de los espectadores sobre dicho juego, y examinar la calidad del impacto que éste generó en sus mentes.
Tamariz es el creador del _método de las pistas falsas_, según el cual el juego debe ser presentado de tal modo que no sólo sea imposible saber cómo se realizó el efecto exactamente, sino que también sea imposible de analizar por los espectadores y llegar a alguna conclusión sobre el truco. De hecho, Tamariz afirma que la presentación debería incluso eliminar también el deseo de los espectadores de analizar el juego, de modo que la sensación mágica se potencia. Esta teoría fue publicada y explicada por Tamariz en su libro _La vía mágica_, en 1987.





*La mnemónica Tamariz*

Una baraja mnemónica es una ordenación de las cartas de una baraja que puede llegar ser memorizada por un mago para la ejecución de algunos trucos. Tamariz inició el desarrollo de su propia ordenación mnemónica en febrero de 1980. Empezó a escribir sobre el tema en la circular de la Escuela Mágica de Madrid partiendo de unas ideas que Luis García Soutullo le había sugerido. Ambos magos trabajaron en paralelo un tiempo, desarrollando cada uno una baraja diferente. García terminó una mnemónica a la que se llegaba mediante cinco mezclas faros-ext, partiendo del orden natural (As a Rey), pero Juan Tamariz continuó con su proyecto y finalizó su baraja un tiempo después.
La mnemónica Tamariz es considerada por algunos magos, como Vicente Canuto, como la mejor mnemónica existente. Tiene la capacidad de armarse a partir de una baraja en orden natural y transformarse en baraja espejo, además de una buena cantidad de juegos creados específicamente para hacerse con ésta. Tiene todas las ventajas de una mnemónica básica, al igual que sus juegos, y puede usarse para realizar los efectos de las barajas espejo.


*Publicaciones*

Ha publicado artículos en diversas revistas, además de redactar circulares en la Escuela Mágica de Madrid.
Tamariz ha escrito varios libros a lo largo de su carrera, algunos de los cuales han sido traducidos al inglés, alemán y francés. Entre sus obras se destacan _Monedas, monedas y ... monedas_ (1969), que presenta una rutina de monedas para numismagos; _Magia en el bar_ (1975), que incluye efectos realizables con materiales comunes encontrables fácilmente en cualquier restaurante; _Magicolor_ (1977), que se enfoca en magia que utiliza cambios de color; _La vía mágica_ (1987), donde expone su teoría de _las pistas falsas_; y _Los cinco puntos mágicos_ (1988), que se basa en una de sus conferencias sobre presentación mágica.
Entre sus demás obras se encuentran _Truki-cartomagia_ (1970), _Aprenda usted Magia_ (1973), _Secretos de Magiapotagia_ (1988), _Sonata_ (1989) y _Por Arte de Verbimagia_ (2005), además de una obra de historia de la magia de 3 volúmenes.


*http://<EMBED height=385 type=applic...ways"></EMBED>* 

*Premios*

A lo largo de su carrera ha ganado numerosos premios dentro y fuera de España. Ganó el segundo premio en el Congreso Mágico Nacional de Zaragoza en 1962. En 1968, obtuvo el _As de Cartomagia_ en el primer certamen mágico de Madrid. Además, también ganó, junto al mago Juan Antón, el _As de Magia_ y el _Premio Extraordinario_. En 1972, ganó el _Gran Premio_ en el Congreso Nacional de Magia de San Sebastián.
En el ámbito internacional, ha recibido varios premios, además del _Primer premio mundial de Cartomagia_ (París, 1973).
En el congreso mundial de 2009 celebrado en Beijing, se le otorgó el premio honorífico (y fuera de concurso) de _Teoría y filosofía_.


Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## Ritxi

Si quereís ver más videos clicar aquí:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f78/vide...tamariz-26932/

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f78/vide...oll-duo-26910/

----------


## Ritxi

Este mes tenemos a un mago muy conocido, a ver si os animaís todos a aportar alguna cosita, la biografía la he sacado de la wikipedia, seguro que hay mil detalles y anécdotas más... las quiero todas!!!  :Smile1: 
Por ejemplo, no se menciona nada del TPC

Igualmente si hay algún dato erróneo o incompleto hacernoslo saber.

----------


## 7deTrebol

Si no me equivoco en el apartado de publicaciones, faltan los dos volúmenes de "Sinfonía en mnemonica mayor"

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> Juan Tamariz nació en Écija, Sevilla


Pues mal empieza la biografía. No debemos de fiarnos tanto de la Wikipedia. De Écija (Sevilla) eran sus padres.

Dice el propio Juan Tamariz en la autobiografía de su primer libro _"Monedas, monedas... (y monedas)"_:_ "Nací en Madrid el 18 de Octubre de 1942, bajo el signo de Libra y el techo del sanatorio_".

Saludos,


Pedro Bryce.

----------


## CarlosTomico

¡Por fin le dedicamos un mes a nuestro mago más querido!

Es el mejor. Yo le debo a él mi gusto (a lo mejor me quedo corto con esta palabra) por la magia. De pequeño tenía un set de magia suyo, un vídeo suyo, y me reía mucho, mucho, mucho. Además de que es un cómico excelente, sabe cómo hacer reír a cualquiera.

Como decía elmanu, hasta hablando idiomas es gracioso. Aquí dejo un vídeo suyo hablando inglés. La rutina es espectacular y muy bonita, tanto a la vista como al oído. :D

YouTube - Juan Tamariz - Los centauros

----------


## Boky

Muy muy muy bien! Cómo te llamas? Me llamo María! Uao, igual que mi hija Mónica! :P Grande Tamariz!

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Eh que es mi padre!... x'D

Por aportar un poquito: Según he leído de otros autores, en especial de Carroll, ha sido un nexo de unión de una gran cantidad de magos, de este continente y del que está al otro lado del charco tanto por el norte como por el sur, ha sido una referencia mundial en la magia y se ha movido más que el rabo de una lagartija.

Made in Woody: Sabe tantos idiomas como el diablo (o más) [como buen diablillo que es él] =P

Desciende ya de ilusionistas y de familia noble (su tío abuelo)

_Pero parece que la sangre tira. Tu tío abuelo sa habría labrado un nombre como ilusionista en Andalucía...
Sí, pero yo me enteré años después. Mi familia es de Écija, y un día en una de esas típicas reuniones familiares hice un juego y alguien soltó: "Anda, igual que tu tío abuelo". Y entonces me enteré. Hasta ese día, no sabía nada de él. Luego ya supe que fue un noble venido a menos, y al que le gustaba esto de la magia. Incluso descubrí en un ABC de milochocientos y pico una poesía dedicada a él, el marqués don Luis Negrón._

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Iban

> Made in Woody: Sabe tantos idiomas como el diablo (o más) [como buen diablillo que es él] =P


¿El diablo no habla inglés?  :117:

----------


## Pedro Bryce

He aquí su autorretrato para el programa "Carta Blanca" de RTVE:




JuanTamariz - Autorretrato - (Carta Blanca) - YouTube

Saludos,


Pedro Bryce.

----------

